# small desk with drawers plans



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi guys, looking for small desk plans with drawers for a computer or something similar, not too deep like 2 feet deep and 4 of 5 feet wide with some drawers on one side. First big project with M&T so looking for something simple...please let me know what's out there :smile:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Is this the type of thing you are looking for? Disregard the hutch on top. I have a sketchup drawing with dimensions. No real plans.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

awesome, that is exactly what I was looking for, my girlfriends needs a desk in her room


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh just noticed "Sketchup", can you make a picture as I don't have that program?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> Is this the type of thing you are looking for? Disregard the hutch on top. I have a sketchup drawing with dimensions. No real plans.


Nice work George. Looks good. Your "drawings" may be just enough for the OP. Maybe post them here. That would be great. 








 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Nice work George. Looks good. Your "drawings" may be just enough for the OP. Maybe post them here. That would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would you get a sketchup file posted on here? That is something new to me.

Maybe scan it as a picture and then post as a picture?

George
George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> How would you get a sketchup file posted on here? That is something new to me.
> 
> Maybe scan it as a picture and then post as a picture?
> 
> ...


It's in your computer already. Save it as a JPEG, and resize the page(s) to 800px wide or less, and post them. Or, leave full size (whatever they are), and get his email, and send as an attachment.









 







.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

George, the easiest way to get a picture here from Sketchup is to open the file and orient until it looks the way you want in Sketchup. Then choose _File, Export, 2D Graphic_. A dialog box will open up asking for a file name - type a name and make note of where it is saved on your computer. Then resize if necessary and post it here.

To attach a Sketchup file, do it the same way you upload pictures, just browse to your Sketchup file in the Manage Attachments dialog box and attach to your message.

Aaron, if you want it, Sketchup is a free program and many WW sites give free Sketchup drawings of projects.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Let us see if this works. I printed the "drawings" and then scanned them as pictures.

You will want a back on the open side. I just did not ever get that in the picture.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Front of Desk


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

End of Desk


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If the above are not clear enough then email me at [email protected] and I will send as attachments.

George


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks a lot!! I'm going to email now


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

aaron, for future reference sketch up is free and can be downloaded here for Windows or Mac OS X. http://www.sketchup.com/download/

Nothing for linux or mobile devices like iOS (iPad) but it's not too hard to get started with learning and is a very powerful tool once you know how to use it.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

aaronhl said:


> Thanks a lot!! I'm going to email now


If you sent an email I never got it.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Just got your email.

George


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Larger pictures look great, but of course that means I have more questions!!

How would the flat front face be attached to the sides? It's seems like the corners are 45 degree miter joints?? Sorry guys, new to furniture, this project will be a learning experience for me!!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What flat front face and what sides?

All joints in those drawings are but joints. No miters. With the exception of the 1/4" plywood panels in the sides and back what fit into routed grooves.

You might also note that there are dividers on each end that are not shown on the drawings. This is like the fill on the open side of the back that is also not shown. 

I do not think that the drawings show it, but the piece on the left of the drawers is 3/4" plywood. You have to realize that in large part those drawings were just something I was playing with. They were never intended to be a definitive drawing. I am sure you will have more questions. Feel free to email or ask in here.

George


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the help!!!


----------

